# Cheshire Cat 2010



## therams (3 Nov 2009)

Sorry if this thread is already open, but I cant seem to find it!

Anyway, I might be slightly mad but I have just entered the 100 mile route

http://www.kilotogo.com/index.php?option=event_detail&event_id=11

Any other CCers taking part? 
Any advice? 
Any Experiences you would like to share?


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2009)

Well done.

Might just consider it for 2010....2009 was out due to bike accident.


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Nov 2009)

Blimey! Close to home for me that, it's about three miles from my house to the start!

Edit: That's a very cool route, I do some of it occasionally on my Sunday rides.

Can I get fit enough to ride a century, I wonder? Hmm.

Edit 2: And riding with other people? Hmm.


----------



## therams (3 Nov 2009)

fossyant said:


> Well done.
> 
> Might just consider it for 2010....2009 was out due to bike accident.



I have not done it yet! 

TBH its going to be very tough for me. I did the Manc 100 last year, not too bad, but this is taking it to the next level (quite literally!). Plus its early in the year. 

I also find I need a goal to work towards or I don't bother training, so this is going to keep me on the bike over the winter.


----------



## therams (3 Nov 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Blimey! Close to home for me that, it's about three miles from my house to the start!
> 
> Edit: That's a very cool route, I do some of it occasionally on my Sunday rides.
> 
> ...



What is Mow Cop like, looks like a bit of a killer at 15miles in?


----------



## John the Monkey (3 Nov 2009)

therams said:


> What is Mow Cop like, looks like a bit of a killer at 15miles in?



Probably better there than at 75, though


----------



## therams (3 Nov 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Probably better there than at 75, though



Yes the route from about 32 miles in does not seem to bad. It will just be a killer getting over the first 4 hills, with enough left for 70 more miles!


----------



## Kestevan (4 Nov 2009)

I've just signed up for the 67 mile route, mainly cos I dont trust the weather, and another 30 odd in the wind/rain is just a tad much.

Anyone know if I can change my mind on the day, and do the longer route?


----------



## John the Monkey (4 Nov 2009)

therams said:


> What is Mow Cop like, looks like a bit of a killer at 15miles in?


It's easy enough to do a recce - if you can get your bike to Piccadilly, just hop on the train, the route more or less goes past Crewe station!


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2009)

That route looks more sensible - getting the steep bits over first, rather than riding 50 miles on flat, then getting hit..... and it's a new route....


----------



## I am Spartacus (4 Nov 2009)

Ideal for having a go at a quick time!


----------



## Banjo (4 Nov 2009)

*Is there a time limit?*

I have studied the link but couldnt find any mention of the time limit?Anyone know.


----------



## therams (4 Nov 2009)

Banjo said:


> I have studied the link but couldnt find any mention of the time limit?Anyone know.



I looked for the same, but I am not aware of one. Is there normally one for this event?


----------



## Dilbert (4 Nov 2009)

I am considering having a go at the 45, as it will be my first one, I have just got the road bike and not been back cycling long so 45 miles and 1500 ft of ascent seem a realistic target to train for over the winter.


----------



## pubrunner (4 Nov 2009)

therams said:


> What is Mow Cop like, looks like a bit of a killer at 15miles in?



I did the 100 miler on very little training last year; Mow Cop was tough - I had to get off just before the top. And there was no shame in that; when I started to walk, at least 50% of the other riders near me were doing likewise.

It IS much steeper than it looks on the photos.

Mow Cop *isn't* '15 miles in', *more like 55 or 60 miles*. I had way too many miles in the legs before I got there and I made the big mistake of going off too fast. I got to 50 miles in just under 3 hours; the next 50 took me 5 hours. But it was my first ever ride over 50 miles, so I was on a big learning curve.

I found Macc Forest too be tougher; consequently, I think that I'll be doing the 100km next year - I want to get up Mow Cop next time.

Make sure that you give yourself plenty of time to get to the event and the starting line in a calm & composed manner.

Enjoy it and best of luck !


----------



## a_n_t (4 Nov 2009)

Mow cop aint all that if you take it easy at the bottom. The steep bit by the pub is only about 50ft! Killer mile? dont think so!


----------



## andy_wrx (4 Nov 2009)

pubrunner said:


> I did the 100 miler on very little training last year
> 
> Mow Cop *isn't* '15 miles in', *more like 55 or 60 miles*.
> 
> I found Macc Forest too be tougher; consequently, I think that I'll be doing the 100km next year - I want to get up Mow Cop next time.



Different route next year, pubrunner.
Start's in Crewe, Mow Cop is at 16miles, Bridestones at 22, Wincle at 29, then it's all flat.
No Macc Forest, no Lamaload, no Swiss Hill

http://www.kilotogo.com/index.php?option=view_route&distance_id=22&event_id=11
http://www.kilotogo.com/media/distance_profile/f944c8bb280d6100b16076733fce29e6.pdf

Go for the 100 again. 
Get the hills out of the way and then storm round


----------



## pubrunner (4 Nov 2009)

andy_wrx said:


> *Different route next year*, pubrunner.
> Start's in Crewe, Mow Cop is at 16miles, Bridestones at 22, Wincle at 29, then it's all flat.
> No Macc Forest, no Lamaload, no Swiss Hill
> 
> ...



I hadn't realised that the course had changed - ta for the links.

I'm not good enough to 'storm' anywhere. This year, I got to 50 miles in just under 3 hours - which I thought was reasonable for me. However, after only 1/4 of a mile, I was dropped by all those with whom I'd started. I was overtaken all the way round. They made me look very slow and very unfit; they were 'proper cyclists - and I'm not.



John the Monkey said:


> Blimey! *Close to home for me* that, it's about three miles from my house to the start!



Yes, we can all park in your driveway.


----------



## John the Monkey (5 Nov 2009)

pubrunner said:


> Yes, we can all park in your driveway.


You'll have to beat the neighbours to the punch then!

Irony probably isn't the right word, but as the only one car family on the whole street, we have a HELL of a lot of vehicles outside our house!

I think I might have a potter about the routes over the coming weekends and see what I think.


----------



## andy_wrx (5 Nov 2009)

pubrunner said:


> I'm not good enough to 'storm' anywhere. This year, I got to 50 miles in just under 3 hours - which I thought was reasonable for me. However, after only 1/4 of a mile, I was dropped by all those with whom I'd started. I was overtaken all the way round. They made me look very slow and very unfit; they were 'proper cyclists - and I'm not.



50 in 3 is fine, you did the full 100 too - sounds like a 'proper cyclist' to me.

I don't worry too much about the people in the group I set off with - regularly there are people who go off at the clappers and I smile to myself wondering how long they'll keep that up for.

On the way round, some people pass me, I pass other people.



> Make sure that you give yourself plenty of time to get to the event and the starting line in a calm & composed manner.



I'm always 'at the last minute' and usually set-off half an hour later than I'd planned to.

Whilst not intentional, it does mean that by setting off later, there are less super-fast whippet types behind me to come by and pass me, more slower people in front of me to pass.
Set off early and there's no-one slower to catch, only lots of faster people behind you...
.


----------



## John the Monkey (9 Nov 2009)

I went and had a look at Mow Cop on Sunday.





The approach is steep. The bit by the pub, the 25% bit, that is, is astonishingly steep. I managed to get up *to* the last part (having stopped for a rest twice) - the 25% bit I just couldn't do. Whilst I was there, two other cyclists were out having a look at the climb too, one made it up, one stopped where I did. So, I tihnk I have a cycling goal for next year. 

1) Make it up the 25% bit of the climb.
2) Make it up without stopping.

Another thing, if you're planning to have a look, make sure you're not on the last bit of your brake blocks - coming down again will test your nerve *and* brakes


----------



## Philip Whiteman (9 Nov 2009)

Call me controversial, but..........

I have never quite understood why this event is so popular. There are a number of better sportives that I can think of.


----------



## fossyant (9 Nov 2009)

It's an early season, and you don't have to travel far (for us locals)...not done it myself yet though.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (10 Nov 2009)

did the short version a few years ago. it's maybe a bit too local for a lot of folk around my way (paying £30 to ride on roads the club rides every other week is considered steep), but with it starting at mecca this year, i may yet succumb (long version now mind)…


----------



## moolarb (12 Nov 2009)

Philip Whiteman said:


> Call me controversial, but..........
> 
> I have never quite understood why this event is so popular. There are a number of better sportives that I can think of.



so what are the better sportives in this area then?

and what makes them better?


----------



## andy_wrx (12 Nov 2009)

> so what are the better sportives in this area then?
> 
> and what makes them better?


And how many are in March/April ?


I'll agree that the Cheshire Cat is not the best sportive in the world.

It's popular because it's hyped in Cycling Weekly, Cycling Plus and on Cyclosport website.

It's a competent sportive and it's a very newbie-friendly.


On KiloToGo's website they say they are


> the UK's foremost cyclosportive organiser, we can get you on your bike in an unparalleled range of challenging cyclosportive rides in beautiful places around Britain.


No, sorry, that's just hyperbole.
KiltoToGo are not dreadful, are not a fly-by-night rip-off, but they're just not as brilliant as that.

My gripe was that the foodstops on the Cheshire Cat the last two years were very poor (Tesco Value apple pie, sausage rolls and doughnuts !) and there was no food available at the finish (did manage to get a cup of tea this year).

A friend however had his rear mech shear off and he was very pleased with the mobile mechanic trying to fix his bike into a single-speed, then when it was taking too long giving him a lift back to the start in his van.

To me, the Cheshire Cat 'old' route which they did the first two years made sense as a start-of-season warm-up event.
Not the hardest sportive, but it was in March and we have been know to have snow then even in Cheshire.
It allowed for the weather, allowed for people being undertrained through Winter, allowed for relative newbies out for their first sportive.

This year they ramped the route up to be a much harder event, I thought it perhaps too much if we'd had a blizzard and people were up in Macc Forest or Lamaload.

Looks like they have decided now to switch to Crewe rather than Knutsford Leisure Centre (hopefully Crewe will have better facilities, like food at the finish) and have made it a relatively-easy event again.

For a 'hardened sportiver', I agree it might be seen as 'too easy', but for anyone relatively new, to do a Century in March (rather than in August when they've had a Summer of training) will be an achievemnt to be proud of.


I'll be doing it because there are a group of people from my club who are keen, I'll either go round with them or storm round for a fast time.


----------



## I am Spartacus (12 Nov 2009)

We'd all prefer to be doin' this one, I daresay.. it includes the Mortirolo
http://www.granfondomarcopantani.com/index.php?p=2_3

but reality check...
Cheshire.. March .. a few hills.. affable locals who drive 4x4s with utmost courtesy... 
nuff said


----------



## moolarb (16 Nov 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> I went and had a look at Mow Cop on Sunday.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/john_the_monkey/4088550171/
> The approach is steep. The bit by the pub, the 25% bit, that is, is astonishingly steep. I managed to get up *to* the last part (having stopped for a rest twice) - the 25% bit I just couldn't do. Whilst I was there, two other cyclists were out having a look at the climb too, one made it up, one stopped where I did. So, I tihnk I have a cycling goal for next year.
> ...



I also had a go at Mow Cop yesterday. It was a 25 mile flatish ride to get there but I still felt OK at the bottom. The majority of the climb wasn't as bad as I was expecting, though there was a steep bit about a 1/3 of the way up but then the gradient eases off a bit. I managed to get all the way up to the pub and had a go at the really short steep bit, but there was no way I was gonna get up that. I just lost all my speed in an instant and just managed to unclip before I toppled over.

There is no way I'll ever make it up that on my current bike (lowest gear is 38x26) - maybe with a compact or triple - but hats off to anyone who can do it with normal gears.

You would have to hit it at speed to keep your momentum going, and that's tough after you've been climbing for a while.


----------



## I am Spartacus (16 Nov 2009)

moolarb said:


> but hats off to anyone who can do it with normal gears.
> 
> You would have to hit it at speed to keep your momentum going, and that's tough after you've been climbing for a while.



Using a compact gearing for hilly profiles in my book is 'normal'.

'hit it at speed' is completely the wrong tactic.
You need before you hit the ramp, a reserve in your HR, strength in your legs, as you will have to increase the power significantly... hopefully I am not the only one who just before it eases off a bit has hit red zone massively.
I spend the rest of the road recovering up to the turn, then giving the run up to the mast as good as I can give it.


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Nov 2009)

Sounds like a better plan than mine of rushing at it and hoping for the best...


----------



## moolarb (24 Nov 2009)

just entered the 100 mile route - looking forward to it

good incentive to do some serious winter training


----------



## zaid (4 Dec 2009)

Me too, just signed up for the 100m, need to get some miles in before the Maratona in July.

Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## fossyant (16 Dec 2009)

Signed up the other night for the 100 miles....

Looked like about 150 places left out of 1500....


----------



## yashicamat (16 Dec 2009)

How do-able is this on a 36/14 singlespeed?


----------



## fossyant (16 Dec 2009)

First 30..... not really...the other 70..OK........

You are looking, if fit, to do it in a 41" gear minimum............ like 39 x 25

Not nearly 68".... no way...... 36 x 14............

I ride fixed 72" in Manchester, with a 68" backup.... I don't ride the local hills in on the fixed......


----------



## I am Spartacus (17 Dec 2009)

Yeah, if you still want to ride it with that gearing, just be prepared to hop off and run up the inclines in the first 30 40 miles... after that you'll probably be undergeared for a fast time.


----------



## yashicamat (17 Dec 2009)

That pretty much answers my questions.

Might give it a miss this year as the only other bike is my LHT which at 15kg is not going to be particularly rapid on the hills either.


----------



## yashicamat (19 Dec 2009)

It gets worse, blonde moment - I'm actually riding a 39/14, so that's over 73"! I manage to get up the hills around town on it though, might struggle on some in the Peak District mind.

Think I'll put to bed the idea of attempting the CC on this bike!


----------



## fossyant (19 Dec 2009)

Nowt wrong with the LHT....got a compact/triple ?


----------



## yashicamat (20 Dec 2009)

Yeah triple, 26/36/48 and 11-34T. Very heavy bike though . . . even if I was very fit, I'd have a major disadvantage over others on road bikes.


----------



## aJohnson (1 Jan 2010)

Think I'll be doing it. Deciding whether I'd be fit enough to do 100 mile by then, not done alot of training over Christmas >


----------



## Garz (1 Jan 2010)

What you been upto aJ, long time no hear/see?


----------



## aJohnson (1 Jan 2010)

Had a virus for a little bit over Christmas holiday and haven't been training much so need to start ASAP, then have alot of exams in January.

How have you been?


----------



## Garz (2 Jan 2010)

Been working away a lot recently and a course to pass kept me off the bike for most of december. With the bad weather and going away for xmas it's been my poorest outing on the bike since I got it back in june.

Have to get the momentum up again, however I cant control the weather so a turbo trainer is in order for next years winter season methinks!


----------



## aJohnson (2 Jan 2010)

Yeah, I need to start using my turbo, no chance getting outside with this weather.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Jan 2010)

I've looked at this from following a link on the rusholme bicycle doctors website, maybe I'll sign up for one of the shorter options if there are places left, just to give it a go and get out there on the bike and see how I fair. There are a few duathlons and sportives ive been looking into taking part in, but this is by far the most local.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Jan 2010)

I've looked at this from following a link on the rusholme bicycle doctors website, maybe I'll sign up for one of the shorter options if there are places left, just to give it a go and get out there on the bike and see how I fair. There are a few duathlons and sportives ive been looking into taking part in, but this is by far the most local.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Jan 2010)

I've looked at this from following a link on the rusholme bicycle doctors website, maybe I'll sign up for one of the shorter options if there are places left, just to give it a go and get out there on the bike and see how I fair. There are a few duathlons and sportives ive been looking into taking part in, but this is by far the most local.


----------



## andy_wrx (22 Jan 2010)

At current count, there are 17 of us from North Cheshire Clarion doing it, first event for us as a new club (formed last November). 

Judging by number of unattached non-club riders on the Cheshire Cat entry list, there are lots of floating/solo riders in Warrington/Widnes/Knutsford/Frodsham North Cheshire area - if any of you want to join us, try riding with a new & friendly club, we'd make you welcome. 

http://www.northcheshireclarion.co.uk/


----------



## fossyant (26 Jan 2010)

There are stacks of un-attached riders, me as well. You are a bit far over for me.


----------



## OvertheHill (28 Jan 2010)

Never ridden a sportive before. Is there any shame in just going around at your own pace or is it a big race


----------



## RedBike (28 Jan 2010)

yashicamat said:


> How do-able is this on a 36/14 singlespeed?



I have got up Mowcop as far as the pub using 48x19 fixed. From there its only 20yrd until the climb levels off again; 

Bridestones is easy enough if you can get a run at the first bit. I go up there regularly fixed / single speed using varios ratios. 

Wincle is HARD. I normally end up weaving all over the place to get up. Theres a dip (steep down) half way up the climb which is harsh on the fixie.

Never made it up Macc firest fixed/ss yet.


----------



## RedBike (28 Jan 2010)

36x14 is approx' the same gear as 48x19


----------



## andy_wrx (29 Jan 2010)

OvertheHill said:


> Never ridden a sportive before. Is there any shame in just going around at your own pace or is it a big race


Go at your own pace.

Some will treat it as a race, some in fact think it is a race because you get a number to stick on the front of your bike (which is in fact for the photographer...)

You will find groups riding together and you can get around quicker tacked on to the back of one, but be careful not to get sucked along in the excitement of it in a group which is far faster than you can keep up.

It is 100 miles (or 60-odd or 40-odd, depending which distance you're doing, obviously), so you do need to pace yourself a bit.
Having said that, this year all the hills will be over with after about 35 miles so it should be a nice cruise in the Cheshire Countryside if the weather's kind.


----------



## Svendo (30 Jan 2010)

I've just entered the 100 mile route...
I don't have a car so hoping it'll be practical to stay at Mum's in Chester and get the first train which gets into Crewe at 9.01am. Otherwise I'm going to have to stay in Crewe night before or hire a car and drive down, or summat.


----------



## NapoleonD (1 Feb 2010)

I did Mow Cop in August on a 39/27 5 months after breaking my leg in 3 places. Average power output was 289 watts for the climb (bang on 10 mins) so it really isn't as tough as the hype makes out. I was 96kg then too 

Unless you can't get up it, then it is really tough.


----------



## moolarb (1 Feb 2010)

RedBike said:


> I have got up Mowcop as far as the pub using 48x19 fixed. From there its only 20yrd until the climb levels off again;
> 
> Bridestones is easy enough if you can get a run at the first bit. I go up there regularly fixed / single speed using varios ratios.
> 
> ...



I don't think Macc forest is on the route this year is it? Not sure if Wincle is either.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (1 Feb 2010)

wincle is a horrendous climb, which on our club runs often comes hot on the heels of gun hill. mow cop on fixed… eek!


----------



## NapoleonD (1 Feb 2010)

I did Wincle on Saturday, I quite like it. Macc Forest (Either Toot Hill or Standing Stone) is harder than Mow Cop IMO, but again, I quite like them. It's just that one steep bit at Mow Cop that's a 8ugger, not least because you can see it quite far in advance as the road is straight and it can mentally break you. I've seen some people start the steep bit from the far right hand side and go diagonally up to the left. (Traffic permitting obviously!)

I think it is mainly due to the scenery that makes me prefer the others. Mow Cop is just a steep street in a not particularly pretty village.


----------



## moolarb (2 Feb 2010)

I don't know if there's an easy way of doing this, but could someone possibly point me to a map that shows the Wincle and Gun Hill climbs? I've cycled that area a bit but I don't know the names of the roads/climbs. I've been up a steep hill near Wincle, but I'm not sure if it's the same one (on the road that swings round from Wildboarclough towards Sutton, just past a farm). I'm assuming that the two climbs through Macc Forest are on the roads that cut through the forest from East to West. Cheers.


----------



## RedBike (2 Feb 2010)

Gunn hill is here 
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=850&ax=397297&ay=360730&lm=0

and Wincle is here: (passed the pub and all the way up to the A54). 
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=850&ax=396052&ay=365465&lm=0

Both need to be ridden West to East.


----------



## RedBike (2 Feb 2010)

This is a good linking road to get to the bottom of Gunn/ Wincle climbs to Macc Forest. 
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=850&ax=396202&ay=368845&lm=0

I don't think this climb has a name but it's certainly steep little thing.


----------



## moolarb (2 Feb 2010)

RedBike said:


> Gunn hill is here
> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=850&ax=397297&ay=360730&lm=0
> 
> and Wincle is here: (passed the pub and all the way up to the A54).
> ...



Thanks RB 

I've not been as far south as Gun Hill yet but I think I'll give it a go next time I'm riding in that area.

I've ridden that Wincle climb a few times though and tbh I didn't think it was too bad - nowhere near as bad as Lamaload or Pym Chair which are both fairly close by.


----------



## moolarb (2 Feb 2010)

RedBike said:


> This is a good linking road to get to the bottom of Gunn/ Wincle climbs to Macc Forest.
> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=850&ax=396202&ay=368845&lm=0
> 
> I don't think this climb has a name but it's certainly steep little thing.



Ah, that's the fella - struggled up there a few times on my MTB (even with granny ring) - remember the first time I got up without stopping and was well chuffed. It's that little steep bit at the bottom which gets you (the opposite of Mow Cop I suppose). When I feel strong enough I'll take the road bike up it but my lowest gear is 38x26 so need to train a bit first.

Thanks again for the links.


----------



## andy_wrx (8 Feb 2010)

RedBike said:


> This is a good linking road to get to the bottom of Gunn/ Wincle climbs to Macc Forest.
> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=850&ax=396202&ay=368845&lm=0
> 
> I don't think this climb has a name but it's certainly steep little thing.



"Stone Cross", I think.

I regularly go up Blaze Hill from Bollington, over the top to Lamaload, down Wilboarclough and up over this thing - clears-out the pipes a bit, certainly !


----------



## aJohnson (1 Mar 2010)

I'm so tempted to enter this. Unfortunately it's too much when there are other things I need.


----------



## OvertheHill (1 Mar 2010)

NapoleonD said:


> I did Mow Cop in August on a 39/27 5 months after breaking my leg in 3 places. Average power output was 289 watts for the climb (bang on 10 mins) so it really isn't as tough as the hype makes out. I was 96kg then too
> 
> Unless you can't get up it, then it is really tough.



I rode 30 miles down to it on Saturday and I couldn't get up it, even on the granny ring. Had to stop 3 times.  Still, what doesn't kill you...


----------



## therams (2 Mar 2010)

OvertheHill said:


> I rode 30 miles down to it on Saturday and I couldn't get up it, even on the granny ring. Had to stop 3 times.  Still, what doesn't kill you...



Funny, I did exactly the same thing on Sunday! 

I make no excuses, I don't think I have the legs (yet) to get up the 25% bit near the pub. However, its also technically very difficult to ride up a steep slope like that, especially when the roads are wet. I was either pulling a wheelie or spinning the back wheel. I stoped to regroup, then could not get enough speed to to clip in again!


----------



## seth (8 Mar 2010)

therams said:


> Funny, I did exactly the same thing on Sunday!
> 
> I make no excuses, I don't think I have the legs (yet) to get up the 25% bit near the pub. However, its also technically very difficult to ride up a steep slope like that, especially when the roads are wet. I was either pulling a wheelie or spinning the back wheel. I stoped to regroup, then could not get enough speed to to clip in again!


Seemed like a good idea ‘thearms’ so had a go this Saturday. Not too bad but did have to stop just below the pub for oxygen (Stephen Roche stylie) for a few seconds. I would agree on the 25% bit, back wheel spinning a few times. The rest of the ride past Rushton Spencer and onto Wincle is really nice. Must dig that 27 out though before the 28th


----------



## OvertheHill (8 Mar 2010)

Who's the Tour de France stage winner who's doing it that Kilo to Go have just been tweeting about?


----------



## seth (9 Mar 2010)

looks like Sean Kellys old mucker Martin Earley


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2010)

Martin's doing it, oh heck, he'll give us all a battering.

Did the Rushton Wincle roads on Sunday, through ice on the 1 in 7 bit out of Rushton..... Some of the roads are pot hole strewn, so caution will be needed.

Wincle climb 'optically' looks a nightmare, you drop straight down towards the school, and can just see the road rise straight up - fortunately it's a steady 1 in 7 climb though, got 1/2 way up on the 21, then realised I still had a 24, so dropped into it.

Should be good, liked the views up Wincle.

Not worried about the climbing, just the distance, as Sunday's ride of 51 miles was the longest I've done for many months - fortunately I fueled correctly, so was still fresh at the end.

The first feed is 2 miles before Wincle, so I'll not be stopping long, quick drink re-fil, grab some food, and off.... not worth getting stiff.


----------



## seth (9 Mar 2010)

Aye , ive heard hes not too bad on a bike!

Know what you mean about those pot holes. If ice wasn’t enough to cope with! I turned off at the school heading for Macc Forest. How long is that ascent Fossy? It looked a wheel spinner.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2010)

Wincle is steepest is just after the Church, but it's dead steady gradient - 1 in 7, and flattens out at the top. I'd say about 3/4 mile from bottom to the junction at the top. It looks horrible as you descend towards it - just an opticcal illusion.

Once at the top, the route turns left down to Langley....I went straight over and carried on climbing - some tiny roads over that way though....

Worse part of the road, was after the Rusthton climb, get to the top and then turn left and down to a hairpin, with a bridge, then a little climb out near a farm (before Wincle) - just as you bear left and climb, the road falls to bits.... only non-cratered tarmac was near the centre line....


----------



## seth (9 Mar 2010)

Yes was a bit dodgy that descent to the bridge. I took it very steady, specially with a Land Rover just parked up in the gateway on the brige looking like he was going to reverse!

What are you using to drink on the CC? Never really used these sports powders, but will need something for 100 miles


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2010)

I get Isostar Long Energy - been using it years, and works for me - Decathlon sell it, and a stack of other stuff. It actually tastes good. I'll be carrying 1 litre of it mixed, then a bag with the 'powder' in for later......

14 table spoons of powder per 1 litre bottle...looks alot, but on this distance you want 'full strength'. Look to consume 500ml per hour.

Food wise, it will be malt loaf, a couple of oat bars (can be tricky to eat) and a couple of bananas. I may carry a couple of gels for emergency, but I don't like them, nor will I be carrying power bars - I find real food, plus energy drinks work perfectly.

Last 100 I did, I had a total of 3 litres (2 x 750 ml bottles refilled once) but only one water stop - that was the Manchester 100, but you have to be self reliant as they provide nothing.


----------



## seth (9 Mar 2010)

Cheers Fossyant, will have a look at Isostar. I did use a carb drink last week (left over from an Alsp summer trip last year) really for hot weather but seemed to do the trick over 60 miles.

Will definately invest in the malt loaf, heard good things about that.

Do youknow what type of food is available at the feed? bannana, cake etc?


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2010)

Carb drinks are useful for over 35 miles, especially if you aren't stopping. The food wasn't that brill from last year's accounts, but who knows - certainly make sure you have stuff that 'agrees with you' - Donuts or sasuage rolls were mentioned I think...


----------



## seth (9 Mar 2010)

Sausage rolls and donuts!! Dont get me wrong, I like em, but not facing another 70 miles. Be like a dead dog sitting in your guts. Think you have theright idea F, take your own.

What overshoes do you use? I have had several pairs but feet still freeze, even after investing in some Assos air stop.


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2010)

Over 2,500 riders.............chaos...........


----------



## fossyant (9 Mar 2010)

Overshoes, on the road bike generally some thin Northwave H2O things - work well, bit flimsy - OK for cold and 'grubby' rides. For commute and wet rides it's BBB Hardware Aquashields - 3mm neoprene with a PU coating, so great if hissing it down as your feet stay pretty dry and warm.


----------



## seth (9 Mar 2010)

What are you riding Fossyant? Will look out for you on the CC


----------



## fossyant (10 Mar 2010)

<- That bike there !


----------



## andy_wrx (11 Mar 2010)

Foodstops on the Cheshire Cat have been, err poor let's say, for the last 2 years.

Over-diluted High-5 drink
Under-ripe bananas
Tesco Value apple pies, doughnuts and sausage rolls

No sign of any proper energy bars or gels, so if that's what you want then take your own

Dunno what £28 and UCI event accreditation is buying...


----------



## therams (19 Mar 2010)

So, its next weekend...

How is everybody feeling? Are we ready? Whats the weather going to be like? Will we all make it up Mow Cop?

Personally, looking forward to it, but a little but apprehensive. As long as the weather holds, it will be a great start to the year.

Bring it on


----------



## Kestevan (19 Mar 2010)

To be honest, I'm bricking it !

My total yearly milage so far this year would probably only get me about 3/4 of the way round. My overall fitness has gone way down, I'm fat and the knee is still a bit sore.

Still, on the bright side, my new CC jersey arrived today, so when you see the fat, wheezing bloke limping up Mow cop next Sunday at least you'll know who I am


----------



## OvertheHill (19 Mar 2010)

Kestevan said:


> To be honest, I'm bricking it !
> 
> My total yearly milage so far this year would probably only get me about 3/4 of the way round. My overall fitness has gone way down, I'm fat and the knee is still a bit sore.
> 
> Still, on the bright side, my new CC jersey arrived today, so when you see the fat, wheezing bloke limping up Mow cop next Sunday at least you'll know who I am



 Might be me!


----------



## therams (19 Mar 2010)

Kestevan said:


> To be honest, I'm bricking it !



OK, so that sums it up for me as well! 

Its not the hills, but the distance afterwards that's worrying me.


----------



## Ceedee (19 Mar 2010)

therams said:


> OK, so that sums it up for me as well!
> 
> Its not the hills, but the distance afterwards that's worrying me.




I am ready as I will ever be after such a poor winter. I am doing a hilly 50 this Sunday and 5 steady commutes next week giving me about 400 miles for the month, then fingers crossed for the weather.


----------



## Ceedee (19 Mar 2010)

Kestevan said:


> To be honest, I'm bricking it !
> 
> My total yearly milage so far this year would probably only get me about 3/4 of the way round. My overall fitness has gone way down, I'm fat and the knee is still a bit sore.
> 
> Still, on the bright side, my new CC jersey arrived today, so when you see the fat, wheezing bloke limping up Mow cop next Sunday at least you'll know who I am



LOL, you live at the bottom of Holme Moss and you are bothered about Mow Cop! I was up Holme Moss the other day and there was still snow up there. 

Good luck by the way.


----------



## Kestevan (19 Mar 2010)

Holme Moss is not that bad..... as long as the wind isn't trying to blow you sideways its just a long steady pull, not that steep - head down bum up and just keep going.

Mow Cop is short and steep. Not my knees idea of fun.


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2010)

Event Manual is now on-line. Looks pretty organised from what's in the manual.

8.00am - 10.00am registration
8.30am - 10.30am Start

Bike parking area, cyclist's breakfast (likely to be a charge for that, but as I'll be there early might pop in for 'seconds').

Out riders and Wiggle Mechanical Support


----------



## Svendo (22 Mar 2010)

I'm trying to download the GPX for my Garmin, when I click on the link I get a tab with XML code, rather than a download. Anyone know what to do with this to get it in my Garmin?


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2010)

Try 'save target as' - the site's buggered the link. You'll want to rename the gpx though.

Don't forget the route may change if any last minute road works.


----------



## Svendo (22 Mar 2010)

fossyant said:


> Try 'save target as' - the site's buggered the link. You'll want to rename the gpx though.
> 
> Don't forget the route may change if any last minute road works.



Brilliant, that's worked a treat. Ta very much


----------



## moolarb (22 Mar 2010)

looking forward to this - apart from Mow Cop

my training should get me through the rest of the ride OK

just hope it's not too wet...


----------



## deckingjim (23 Mar 2010)

*Weather - Cheshire Cat*

Hi 

Just done search on Metcheck and weather looks horrendous - Snow 
Cant beleive it as thought we were over the snow and getting better weather 
If anyone knows of another weather forecast site that shows better outlook please let me know and try put a smile on my face 

Hope it changes but not lookiong good 

Cheers 

James


----------



## andy_wrx (23 Mar 2010)

Scattered showers on BBC/Met Office and on uk.weather.com

Plenty of time to change though
- two years ago the weather was horrendous on the Saturday, gales and driving rain, then the Sunday was great (although that 4x4 which drove through the puddle and drenched me from the waist down didn't improve my mood !)


----------



## moolarb (23 Mar 2010)

bike is in LBS today getting a 11-28 cassette fitted so at least I'll have one more gear to (hopefully) get me up Mow Cop!


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2010)

moolarb said:


> bike is in LBS today getting a 11-28 cassette fitted so at least I'll have one more gear to (hopefully) get me up Mow Cop!



tut tut, change it yourself. 

My bike will get a polish on saturday !!!


----------



## John the Monkey (23 Mar 2010)

It's been very mixed over this way lately, although the Sundays have tended to be nicer than the Saturdays, which hopefully bodes well!


----------



## moolarb (23 Mar 2010)

fossyant said:


> tut tut, change it yourself.



I did try fitting the cassette myself and agree it's a doddle, but the chain was worn and needed to be longer for the 28 sprocket so I just put it in the LBS - I don't trust myself fitting a chain (or sizing it properly).


----------



## fossyant (25 Mar 2010)

Itching to ride now....got my supplies (cake, fig rolls, malt loaf, etc, etc), just need a truck to carry it all.


----------



## seth (26 Mar 2010)

Yeh know what you mean. Tactics on the day for me are get over the hills at my own pace then find some groups to get in on the return.

Hope the have espresso bar at the start!


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2010)

You can only ride hills at your own pace anyway, be it plodding or flying. I won't be looking to get in any group until we are out of the hills, and if the group isn't working, I'm not being the donkey, so I'll be off...

Weather forecast is changeable.


----------



## moolarb (26 Mar 2010)

just a solo ride for me, not used to riding in groups so wouldn't feel comfortable

managed to get up Mow Cop today for the first time - pissed it down just as I started the climb so it was a bit wet but didn't lose any traction even on the steep bit


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2010)

Back..........

5.45 ride time - 6.18 with feeds (total time out), got up Mow Cop.....191 bpm on the HR (checked later  ), and averaged mid 170's for the other hills....eeek. Mow Cop showing over 1/3 at one point on the Garmin.

Mow Cop was entertaining - finding a gap was tricky, and bodies everywhere - lots getting brought to a stop by those pulling up...

After Banibridge/Wincle, there was a 40 mile headwind battle all the way to the Welsh Boarders, and from Malpas we had the last 20 back with a tail wind.

Only got in a group for 10 miles in the headwind.....

4.5 litres of energy drink, 7 bananas, 4 energy gels and 4 oat bars...oh and a cake at one stop.......

Good organisation from Kilotogo !! 

Saw Kestevan just after the summit of Mow Cop.....


----------



## therams (28 Mar 2010)

fossyant said:


> Back..........
> 
> 5.45 ride time - 6.18 with feeds (total time out), got up Mow Cop.....191 bpm on the HR (checked later  ), and averaged mid 170's for the other hills....eeek. Mow Cop showing over 1/3 at one point on the Garmin.
> 
> ...



Bloddy hell! Well done, *for me....

Official Ride Time: *8hrs 06m Garmin Time (without stops) 7hrs 23m. 

Felt good all day though, got the feeding right, loved the climbs. Now for a beer


----------



## moolarb (28 Mar 2010)

Great ride, really enjoyed that. Superb organisation, with a well marked course and well stocked feed stations.

Managed to get up Mow Cop no problem - 2nd time in 3 days! Bit congested after being held up at the train crossing so everyone set off up the hill together.

6hrs 16mins ride time, add to that about 15mins for 3 feed stops. 16.4 mph average so quite chuffed with that. Good burn up at the end :-)


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2010)

Well done therams.............. did you get up Mow..... can't remember much of the steep section - loads of folk shouting, loads of 'bodies' to avoid -just concentrating on the road, and where there was a space, oh and gravel when I zig zag'ed for a bit.....

Felt good, was nearly sick on the descent of Mow Cop - not wise to try eating an oat bar on a descent that it actually quite fast.......... Got 4 SIS Blackcurrant gels and they were quite nice (not sweet) and kicked in fast......

Flippin hard with the headwind, knocked all times right down - the only groups that formed were out for a steady pace....we tried a faster group, but it blew apart - two lads from Wolverhampton eventually pulled it to bits, and I thought I'm not sitting in on them.......

Got a good pace in the last 20 miles of tail wind though.

Felt good, was nearly sick on the descent of Mow Cop - now wise to try eating an oat bar on a descent that it actually quite fast.......... Got 4 SIS Blackcurrant gels and they were quite nice (not sweet) and kicked in fast......


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2010)

moolarb said:


> Great ride, really enjoyed that. Superb organisation, with a well marked course and well stocked feed stations.
> 
> Managed to get up Mow Cop no problem - 2nd time in 3 days! Bit congested after being held up at the train crossing so everyone set off up the hill together.
> 
> 6hrs 16mins ride time, add to that about 15mins for 3 feed stops. 16.4 mph average so quite chuffed with that. Good burn up at the end :-)



Well done - the first feed for me took ages just to get water and a pee, cos I'd been standing in the cold for an hour at the start...needed a pee as we set off.

Course marking was spot on, one or two missing /not spotted signs, but backed up with other signs.............Holmes Chapel just after the feed, going off the main road, but I had my Garmin, and we shouted a couple that shot past..

Organisation A1..........bananas...I live off them....... so I was happy...had one cake at Holmes Chapel. The High Five I used only at 50 and 70 miles, topped with my own stuff....... bit potent for the last 25 miles..........

Coffee/Tea at start/finish was good....and additional food for a charge.........

Lots of staff/helpers/ marshalls (at big junctions)........... can see where the money went........


----------



## naffets (28 Mar 2010)

well done everybody that got round! especially with 30-40 mile of headwind! i managed to do the 100 in 5.57 with stops so quite pleased.


----------



## fossyant (28 Mar 2010)

5.57 with stops nice.................


----------



## Svendo (28 Mar 2010)

I had a succesful ride, 100 miles, 6'30 ride time, 7'20 actual time. Started fairly late (10 am by the time I crossed the line) so a bit less carnage on Mow Cop, though one guy toppled over ahead of me failing to make his zigzag turn!. Managed to get straight up with no probs in my 36*25 gear. I'm sure the enthusiasm on the day helped a lot but I find some of the steep climbs round here harder when I'm on my own (e.g. Church Lane in Hebden Bridge). Felt fine until the second stop, but leaving there felt like I'd a cold coming, headache and runny nose and felt like poo, and it was the headwind leg. Sheltered behind a chap from Chester Tri for much of it though, but I really struggled for any decent pace. Felt much better after third stop and turning away from the wind, nose still runny but those sweeping lanes were brilliant something I don't get to ride round here in Rochdale. Had second wind from about 80 miles and hung onto a fast group but then faded again about 4 miles out and plodded in.
Second the thumbs up for the organisation, no problems at all, just some queueing.


----------



## OvertheHill (29 Mar 2010)

6:44 ride time for me. Got up Mow Cop (just) with a heart hitting 194bpm! What with the 3 climbs and the headwind I was knackered by the second stop - thank god for that tailwind which carried me until about 10 miles in when I ran out of steam and just hung on until the end. Good organisation although the start queue was a bit of a pain - needed the loo by the time we'd queued for 30+ minutes


----------



## Kestevan (29 Mar 2010)

Got round - no idea on the time, guess it was about 5 hours (for the 67 miler) - slowed considerably by the friend I was riding with, it was his first sportive and I dont think he was prepared for the hills... I spent quite a while waiting at the top of hills while he pushed 

Got 95% of the way up Mow Cop, and was then taken out by some half wit who zig-zagged in front of me and fell off.... I might have gasped something a bit rude at the time.

Really enjoyed it though - well organised and a nice route. Cracking weather too, other than that bloody wind.


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2010)

Good job all!

I ended up having to work, so a good job I chickened out of entering all round. Glad the weather stayed dry, although the rain is back with a vengeance today.

It was interesting to see all the folk with bike bags & bikes on roof racks headed into Crewe on Saturday - one of my neighbours saw some of the riders from the 'Cat on Alsager rd too.

The same weekend we had a Macc Wheelers club run come down our road on Saturday!


----------



## zaid (29 Mar 2010)

Ditto on the Mow Cop. It was a hard enough climb on it's own, but when you had to negotiate the zig zagers and people stopping right in front of you it made it doubly hard.


----------



## seth (29 Mar 2010)

zaid said:


> Ditto on the Mow Cop. It was a hard enough climb on it's own, but when you had to negotiate the zig zagers and people stopping right in front of you it made it doubly hard.



Yeh know what you meandifficult maintaining balance and finding a way through.

5:51 (stops not inc). Happy with that. Not sure about sausage rolls at the feeds. ea at the end was great

Looked like a nasty crash on the long descent after Mow Cop. On the left at the entrance to the car park. Guy lying down with his face covered being attended to. Anyone know what happened? Hope all was OK.

Quality tip on fig rolls and malt loaf from FossAnt, worked a treat.

Well done everyone.


----------



## moolarb (29 Mar 2010)

Didn't see that crash, but hope the guy is ok. That reminds me, I was flying down the decent after Mow Cop. Mainly freewheeling but my 95kg helped me to about 42mph. Just as I was overtaking someone, I heard a shout from behind and an almightly rattling. I was worried that I'd pushed some guy into the rough stuff on the wrong side of the road - but it turns out he had really bad speed wobble - at least that's what it looked like. The bike was nearly shaking itself to bits, and the rider was hanging on for grim death. He nearly hit a transit van head on (I'm guessing he was struggling to steer). Eventually he managed to slow down, but it was scary to watch.


----------



## therams (29 Mar 2010)

Yesterday was my first proper Sportive, having only really started cycling 14 months ago. I have ridden the Manchester 100 last year, but for me, the Cheshire Cat was in a different league. 
Although I only managed a comparatively slow 7 hours 20 mins, I did not feel out of place. I hung in with some groups and helped out when I could and passed my fair share of riders. What pleased me most was that I got my strategy spot on yesterday. I was up early so had plenty of time to eat. I carried just enough water, to make it to each feed station. Used all my gels and felt good the who way round. I paced my self over the hills as well, which helped. 
I had to walk for about 20 yards on the really steep bit of Mow Cop, which was a shame as there were loads of people cheering me on!
However what really surprised me was how much I loved the hills! I enjoy eating up the miles on the flat, but from Mow Cop to the last climb at 35 miles was fantastic fun. 

Finding your own rhythm, and making it up hills that look impossible gives huge satisfaction. And then there are the descents! I am normally quite cautious when I am on my own, no knowing the capabilities of the bike. But following more experienced riders down the hills gave me a huge confidence boast, 37 mph max, which is huge for me!
Anyway, great day, really friendly people and the weather was manageable. The only real pain was the delays at the start…


----------



## John the Monkey (29 Mar 2010)

therams, there's a good train service from Piccadilly to Crewe, which gives you a nice jumping off point to Mow Cop again, should you fancy a less frantic attempt on it. Northern or Arriva trains wales will take bikes on a "first come" basis on these services.


----------



## therams (29 Mar 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> therams, there's a good train service from Piccadilly to Crewe, which gives you a nice jumping off point to Mow Cop again, should you fancy a less frantic attempt on it. Northern or Arriva trains wales will take bikes on a "first come" basis on these services.



Its not too bad a ride from my place in South Manchester to Mow Cop, about 30 miles. Although it would be good to attack it with fresh legs 

After yesterday more of my rides will be heading into the Peak District and less will be going west!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Mar 2010)

therams said:


> After yesterday more of my rides will be heading into the Peak District and less will be going west!


Now that you have discovered your climbing legs, why not pop over for one of my hilly rides in West Yorkshire/Lancashire? 

We are doing a half-hilly/half-flat ride on 11th April and a superb hilly 110 km audax ride on 18th April - Spring into the Dales.


----------



## Ceedee (29 Mar 2010)

OvertheHill said:


> 6:44 ride time for me. Got up Mow Cop (just) with a heart hitting 194bpm! What with the 3 climbs and the headwind I was knackered by the second stop - thank god for that tailwind which carried me until about 10 miles in when I ran out of steam and just hung on until the end. Good organisation although the start queue was a bit of a pain - needed the loo by the time we'd queued for 30+ minutes




6.11 with stops 5.58 ride time. 185 bpm up Mow Cop, highest ever heart rate for me


----------



## therams (29 Mar 2010)

If anybody is interested, here are the full stats on Garmin connect

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/28378669

Yes, not the fastest, but I am well pleased!


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2010)

Times now up.

Well within top 15% for the 100 miles...happy with that


----------



## therams (30 Mar 2010)

fossyant said:


> Times now up.
> 
> Well within top 15% for the 100 miles...happy with that



Well done! I was well within the bottom 15%, but equally as happy, I was not last!

Lots of people failed to show up as well. Also out of the 1300 odd people that started the 100 miles, only about 30 failed to finish.


----------



## moolarb (30 Mar 2010)

where are the results?


----------



## therams (30 Mar 2010)

*KILOTOGO* 
Rider times in all their glory - see link  http://bit.ly/c1AUuI


----------



## Kestevan (30 Mar 2010)

Bugger - no access to facebook/twitter from work.

Have to wait till I get home to find out how slowly we rode


----------



## therams (30 Mar 2010)

Sorry the real link, for all you with no access at work!

http://www.kilotogo.com/media/event_times/2010verenticheshirecatridertimes.xls


----------



## moolarb (30 Mar 2010)

thanks for the link, I can't get to Facebook or Twitter from work either

top 1/3 finish for the 100 mile route which I'm quite chuffed with for my 1st sportive - only had the road bike 6 months!

I know it's not a race but there are some impressive times at the sharp end

well done everyone


----------



## andy_wrx (30 Mar 2010)

I think KiloToGo have made a mistook 
- total time published is in fact ride time, i.e. time from the start mat to foodstop1 in mat, plus foodstop1 out mat to foodstop2 in mat, plus foodstop2 out mat to foodstop3 in mat, plus foodstop3 out mat to finish mat 
- correct total time should also include the split times for foodstop1 in mat to foodstop1 out mat, foodstop2 in mat to foodstop2 out mat, foodstop3 in mat to foodstop3 out mat 
- and there's a 'Verified' column : quite a few people have rather amazing times, e.g. perhaps did the 67 mile route rather than the 100 and hence missed-out the 3rd foodstop - I think this verified column is only filled-in if you have times for all mats and hence did the full route


----------



## Svendo (30 Mar 2010)

I skipped the first food stop, so don't have first stop splits or second stop in-split (although it would be 3:10.44, from the start to entering the second feed) and guess my result is unverified as a result. I noticed the sub 4:30 times then noticed they had no finish splits. Looking at the spreadsheet, the best verified 100 mile time I see is no.782 in 5:05, which is really quite impressive.


----------



## zaid (30 Mar 2010)

andy_wrx said:


> I think KiloToGo have made a mistook
> - total time published is in fact ride time, i.e. time from the start mat to foodstop1 in mat, plus foodstop1 out mat to foodstop2 in mat,  plus foodstop2 out mat to foodstop3 in mat, plus foodstop3 out mat to finish mat
> - correct total time should also include the split times for foodstop1 in mat to foodstop1 out mat, foodstop2 in mat to foodstop2 out mat, foodstop3 in mat to foodstop3 out mat
> - and there's a 'Verified' column : quite a few people have rather amazing times, e.g. perhaps did the 67 mile route rather than the 100 and hence missed-out the 3rd foodstop - I think this verified column is only filled-in if you have times for all mats and hence did the full route



Your spot on. 
I was way too knackered to continue onto the 100 mile route I registered for and so only did the 67mile one, hence my time is shown in the 100m section but unverified. 
I was rubbish, it took me nearly 5 hours to do 67miles, but on a plus point I made it up Mow Cop.


----------



## Ceedee (30 Mar 2010)

I crossed the line with my brother and they have a time difference of 13 seconds, we also crossed the foodstop mats together and he has got the first one missing so he is'nt verified.


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2010)

Photo's are up - I seem to be gurning in just about every photo....

http://sportivephoto.thirdlight.com/viewpicture.tlx?gsearchid=1269999451&pictureid=12005170

http://sportivephoto.thirdlight.com/viewpicture.tlx?gsearchid=1270003426&pictureid=11998420

http://sportivephoto.thirdlight.com/viewpicture.tlx?gsearchid=1270007399&pictureid=11998423

Think I'll be ordering the lot on CD........


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2010)

Two on Mow Cop, and the Last on Wincle as the bottle was full......


----------



## andy_wrx (30 Mar 2010)

Gawd Fossy, that's...err, quite a look. 

I think I must have been trying...
http://sportivephoto.thirdlight.com/viewpicture.tlx?gsearchid=1269999923&pictureid=11987958


----------



## fossyant (30 Mar 2010)

andy_wrx said:


> Gawd Fossy, that's...err, quite a look.
> 
> I think I must have been trying...
> http://sportivephoto.thirdlight.com/viewpicture.tlx?gsearchid=1269999923&pictureid=11987958




Hah..that's what a 39 x 24 does..................

Unfortunately, I was doing this as the cameraman was out at that one.... doh...........

http://sportivephoto.thirdlight.com/viewpicture.tlx?gsearchid=1270009402&pictureid=11984862


----------



## andy_wrx (31 Mar 2010)

Wasn't that the drop down to Rushton Spencer after the Bridestones ?
I touched 47mph down there (and some p*llock I was about to pass pulled straight into my path without looking over his shoulder) 

- and you were necking a gel on the way down !?!


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2010)

It was.....


----------



## therams (31 Mar 2010)

http://sportivephoto.thirdlight.com/viewpicture.tlx?gsearchid=1270037789&pictureid=11993417

Just before I gave up and started walking!


----------



## Garz (31 Mar 2010)

^^ 

Picture failed..


----------



## fossyant (31 Mar 2010)

Garz said:


> ^^
> 
> Picture failed..



Only seems to work if you go in via the main page first on another tab so cookies are loaded or something


----------



## andy_wrx (1 Apr 2010)

Yes, found that myself. 
Hotlinks via http://sportivephoto.thirdlight.com don't work unless you've been through the home page at www.sportivephoto.com first


----------

